# bicarb & Kero / Knowing when its done



## milflk (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive always been interested in tanning hides (for rugs and such, not necessarily for mounting or anything difficult) and came across the perfect oppertunity when it was suggested for a collage assignment.

Got a sheep skin from a mate and decided to tan it with Kerosene and Bicarbonate Soda. I know not many people agree with this method, but i figured it was 'only a sheep skin' so i'd give it a shot since four different blokes here suggested it to me.
Ive also since come across a nice big kangaroo buck skin which i'm tanning with the same method (i serched high and low for a commercial tanning solution but NOWHERE had it, and i couldnt wait for them to ship it as it was already drying too much and i didnt have the resources to keep it fresh). I am having troubles softening it as the hind legs have become hard and stiff, even though the rest is fine. Any suggestions? Is this a problem or will it soften out a bit when i rub it over a stake later?

Also, does anyone whos ever used this method know how much kero and bicarb to use? Should it be a thick or thin paste, applied thickly or thinly and reaplied often?

Anyway, one of the boys got a sheep skin at the same time as me, and he washed his and finished it this weekend. Mine took a bit longer than his to dry, so i'll give it a bit longer but How do i know when it i tanned correctly? Will it hurt to over tan and be 'better safe than sorry'?

Ive never done anything like this before so am a complete newbie, any help, however small will be greatly appreciated! Im aware that this is not a 'proper' tan but decided to trust my mates here and just close my eyes, and cross my fingers that it works!

Thanks


----------

